# corel trace bzw. draw problem



## zogga94 (3. April 2011)

Habe folgendes Problem

ich wurde dazu verdonnert das abschlussshirt für unsre klasse zu machen
habe jetzt folgendes problem bzw. frage

habe ein bild vektorisiert nur schwarz-weiss wenn ich diese cmx datei jetzt in corel importiere
habe ich die geschlossenen weissen flächen in weisser farbe, möchte aber dass sie gar keine farbe, sondern nur die des hintergrunds haben.

hab die dateien mal angehängt:

bei der rück seite sind z.B. der Mund von dem Kopf weiss, jetz würde der ja aber, wenn ich dass so drucken lasse ja der mund weiss sein und nicht die farbe vom t-shirt haben.
das ist mein problem

danke im vorraus

MfG zogga94


----------



## mreball (4. April 2011)

Leider habe ich kein Corel um Deine Datei anzusehen aber Weiss bedeutet normalerweise Papierweiss, druckt also nicht und somit sollten die weissen Flächen nach dem Druck die T-Shirtfarbe haben. Es gibt eine, in Deinem Fall eher unwahrscheinliche, Ausnahme, nämlich wenn Dein Weiss als Sonderfarbe angelegt wurde, aber selbst diese sollte der Drucker an- und abwählen können. Frage aber sicherheitshalber den Drucker noch mal bevor er loslegt. Viel Erfolg


----------

